# Problemas con autoradio.



## Claudio Hernandez (Nov 23, 2017)

Mi radio Es un Pioneer con pantalla el Problema que me presenta es cuando inserto un cd o DVD me marca error 02-9E. como solucionar esto.

la pantalla del  reposacabezas de mi carro se volteo sola o sea se giro. como regresarla a su posicion normal.


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 23, 2017)

tal vez si buscas un manual con el modelo encuentres algunos datos de como reprogramar la imagen


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 23, 2017)

Claudio Hernandez dijo:


> la pantalla del  reposacabezas de mi carro se volteo sola o sea se giro. como regresarla a su posicion normal.



Estas vienen con su respectivo control hay un botón que dice mirror, pero si en el control no lo trae  con menu entra a mirror imagen setting, ahí puede espejear la pantalla.



Claudio Hernandez dijo:


> Mi radio Es un Pioneer con pantalla el Problema que me presenta es cuando inserto un cd o DVD me marca error 02-9E. como solucionar esto.



Ese error se presenta cuando un DVD o CD esta rayado, para restablecerlo la única forma es con el botón reset, en la parte frontal superior derecha hay un pequeño orificio, con un mondadiente destornillador fino o aguja presione su pulsador interno, no olvide realizar esta operación girando la llave hasta la posición ACC ON.

Atención este reset restablece la configuración inicial de fabrica.


----------

